# Selling Through Timeshare Specials



## beachsands (Oct 31, 2006)

Has anyone sold their SA through the company called "Timeshare Specials"?

I am thinking about selling my SA and am looking for a fairly easy way to sell it without giving away the store.

Isn't this the company that I broker named Herb used to run?



Joel


----------



## BarCol (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes this is the same company taken over by Heather and her husband(?)- we sold our SA timesahres at Durbna Sands earlier this year through her and it was no fuss no muss - they pay the wholesale price for the units which isn't much , but if your aim is to sell then they work fine - it takes about 4 months start to finish..

Barb


----------



## Emily (Nov 16, 2006)

This is the company that is tied to Arrowwood International in SA.  You can verify this through the BBB listing.  I have only negative things to say about Arrowwood and thier dealings.


----------



## beachsands (Nov 16, 2006)

*Interesting info........*



			
				BarCol said:
			
		

> Yes this is the same company taken over by Heather and her husband(?)- we sold our SA timesahres at Durbna Sands earlier this year through her and it was no fuss no muss - they pay the wholesale price for the units which isn't much , but if your aim is to sell then they work fine - it takes about 4 months start to finish..
> 
> Barb




If I use them it may be a case of giving away the store? I don't expect to get twice what I paid for it but would like to be within 30% or so.

Thanks for the info.


Joel


----------

